# Retic's First Bunny



## MarkJD (Feb 17, 2011)

Retic took his first medium bunny here tonight. He of course made things very difficult from the start by constricting it from up in his branches. 6ft+ of a retic constricting a bunny and his branches in mid air is a sight to see. Coils wrapped around bunny and then completely randomly also wrapped around a branch or two. Unfortunately i didnt get any pictures of that.

Anyways took him about 45 minutes overall. He started on the head but hadnt anticipated the ears / shoulders and gave up that approach and tried feet first. That also didnt work out but went back to the head and perservered. Once he got passed the ears / shoulders it only took 10-15 minutes to wolf the rest down. Was interesting to hear bones break while he was constricting aswell as when the bunny was inside his stomach. Seems he has a bit of an irritation on his nose as well. Spent the guts of 3 nights completely destroying his viv and burrowing all over the place. Needs a clean out but will need to let him digest a good few days. 















































Thanks for looking


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice looking snake, are there many keepers in Dublin?


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 17, 2011)

MAD! I reckon he could take bigger but maybe the pics are misleading...


----------



## euphorion (Feb 17, 2011)

brilliant pics! thanks for sharing  LOVE the look of your retic


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sweet.... still loving the look of your Retic.


----------



## Tristan (Feb 17, 2011)

i thought snakes tried to not break bones as they become a potential pointy hazard in digestion?


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 17, 2011)

What a lovely snake,(i like the bigger ones)as already been mentioned,i think he can take alot bigger then that.Beautiful Retic..


----------



## Jackrabbit (Feb 17, 2011)

Didn't St Patrick get rid of all the snakes from Ireland? He must be turning in his grave these days... all that hard work for nothin....

So now when people try to tell me there are no snakes in Ireland I can prove them wrong by coming here. Thanks.

Nice python and pics by the way.


----------



## krusty (Feb 19, 2011)

very very cool,that i a great looking retic.


----------

